# Is Cupcake Pregnant?  "Pooch test" pics!



## Chickenfever (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't have any before pooch pictures, but this is Cupcake (four year old Mini Mancha), She was supposed to have been bred around New Years.  I know I can't completely go off of this, but she has become much rounder since I got her.  Here she in when I got her the end of 1/24. She is on the left. 







Here she is now (On the left)






This is her pooch pic: I'm not holding up tail






I'm holding her tail up in this one:






This is Princess (one year old mini mancha) she was bred around the middle of January, but I'm pretty sure it didn't take.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm far from the expert, but Cupcake sure looks a lot rounder than she did when you first got her.  Plus the pooch looks pretty poochy doesn't it??  I'm sending good preggers vibes your way!!!!

My DH said when we were out in the pen taking pooch pictures that he sure didn't hope anyone was watching or they'd think we were into something really weird.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Chickenfever (Apr 5, 2010)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I'm far from the expert, but Cupcake sure looks a lot rounder than she did when you first got her.  Plus the pooch looks pretty poochy doesn't it??  I'm sending good preggers vibes your way!!!!
> 
> My DH said when we were out in the pen taking pooch pictures that he sure didn't hope anyone was watching or they'd think we were into something really weird.
> 
> DonnaBelle


Thanks DonnaBelle, I hope she is, I'm just so worried about getting closer to her due date and realizing I've been waiting all this time and she's not even pregnant, that would be so disappointing.  This is as bad as waiting for my first set of chickens to lay their first eggs.

 The whole time I was out this morning taking those pictures I was thinking "I hope the neighbors aren't watching me!"


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm going to say yes on Cupcake and no on Princess. 

Cute girls, I've got a mini-Mancha too and they are adorable.


----------



## MissDanni (Apr 6, 2010)

LOL@ME  

I came to this thread fully expecting to see a preggy dog! DOH!
Oh geez, I need a nap!


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 6, 2010)

"That's the ugliest dog I've ever....oh, wait, that's a goat's vulva.  Nevermind."


----------



## dkluzier (Apr 6, 2010)

you are so bad....

I agree - white one yes.
Second one - no.

The butt hole isn't tucked back under the tail of the first. Heeheehee.


----------

